# Bord Atlas - whats that then?



## MrWez

I'm looking to tour into Germany in 2013, I quite fancy pootling along the Mosel towards Koblenz, I hear its very nice.

Whilst doing some research I've noticed mention of a Bord Atlas and wondered what it is, I'm assuming its like an equivalent of an Aires Guide but I'm willing to be corrected.

Please enlighten me.

MrWez


----------



## GEMMY

It's absolutely a necessity for Germany, the stelplatz mentioned, 90% you wouldn't find without it.

tony


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Mr Wez

At risk of sounding idle (_which I am after a glass or two of malt! _ :roll: ) I'd suggest you ask Mr Google.

The BordAtlas website will give you all the details you want, more accurately than I can. :wink:

Dave


----------



## TerryL

You plan early ! 2013?

You're right - although it's not only a guide to Aires - they're called Stellplatze in Germany and are every bit as good as the French Aires. It is a publication produced by Reise Mobil International in 2 parts and the one covering Germany has almost every campisite in Germany as well as information about many other touristy things. As previous poster says, absolutely essential.

The second part covers the rest of Europe but not in anything like as much detail.

Quite a hefty tome, my 2009 copy was Euro19.90. You can get it in this country from Vicarious Publications.


----------



## MrWez

Zebedee said:


> Hi Mr Wez
> 
> At risk of sounding idle (_which I am after a glass or two of malt! _ :roll: ) I'd suggest you ask Mr Google.
> 
> The BordAtlas website will give you all the details you want, more accurately than I can. :wink:
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave,

Funnily enough I hadn't thought of that! How stupid of me.

Still, doesn't do any harm to get recommendations from somebody who's used the article in question.

I'll try to remember Mr Goooogle and all his hoards in future.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez

TerryL said:


> You plan early ! 2013?


Well you know, it helps the long winter evenings fly by! I've already sorted next years holiday - we're going to France (as my daughter says "again"!). We've decided to go somewhere a bit different the following year, I've been to Germany with work many times, my daughter's going to Berlin next summer with school, my wife is wondering what all the fuss is about sooo...



TerryL said:


> You're right - although it's not only a guide to Aires - they're called Stellplatze in Germany and are every bit as good as the French Aires. It is a publication produced by Reise Mobil International in 2 parts and the one covering Germany has almost every campisite in Germany as well as information about many other touristy things. As previous poster says, absolutely essential.


That's the sort of information I was after.



TerryL said:


> The second part covers the rest of Europe but not in anything like as much detail.
> 
> Quite a hefty tome, my 2009 copy was Euro19.90. You can get it in this country from Vicarious Publications.


I'll definitely be getting one nearer the time.

Thanks for the help.

MrWez


----------



## Zebedee

Hi again

It's all in German, but Google will translate it for you.

This might be useful - all the Stellplatz as an Excel file, ready to load into Autoroute or your SatNav (if it's a Garmin).

Can't upload Tom Tom files, but the Richard Davies POI Converter works a treat.

http://rjdavies.users.btopenworld.com/html/poiconverter.html

Dave

.


----------



## satco

hello to you MrWez....

this Bordatlas - almanac is a fantastic guide . containing about
5600 MH-harbours or parking sites for MH. volume 1 = Germany
volume 2 = europe

link: http://www.verlagshop.de/ba2012

although it`s only available in germasn, you find correct adress,
features and prices ( which is easy to understand)

I use this gadget for planning purposes as well. as a brandnew feature , entries do define wether a "Stellplatz" is located in a 
LE-zone

hope to be helpfull.
regards
Jan

PS. as anothertpossibility you may chch out the database of the 
german "wohnmobilforum for information
link: http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/campingplatz/deutschland.php


----------



## MrWez

satco said:


> hello to you MrWez....
> 
> this Bordatlas - almanac is a fantastic guide . containing about
> 5600 MH-harbours or parking sites for MH. volume 1 = Germany
> volume 2 = europe
> 
> although it`s only available in germasn, you find correct adress,
> features and prices ( which is easy to understand)
> 
> I use this gadget for planning purposes as well. as a brandnew feature , entries do define wether a "Stellplatz" is located in a
> LE-zone
> 
> hope to be helpfull.
> regards
> Jan


Very helpful thanks Jan, and thanks for the links.

MrWez


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

It is the only book a motorhomer ever needs to travel the whole of germany. There are stelplatz also listed for the rest of Europe.

steve & ann. ----- teensvan


----------



## peejay

There is another one from Promobil which is very good....

http://www.promobil-shop.de/buecher...tlas-deutschland-sonderedition-2012-2013.html

I have the older 2009 version which was split into two volumes, North and South, the latest is all in one volume.

Their POI's are crap but they do have 2 good iphone/ipod apps to support it.

Pete


----------



## Zebedee

And there is a datafile that can be loaded into Autoroute so they all show up as pushpins on the map.

Would never be without it.

Dave


----------



## drcotts

Hi Mr Wez
If you planning to "do the Mosel" so to speak you will find you probally wont need the bord atlas very much. I have it dont get me wrong but I did my first reccy into the fatherland last year and didnt need it. Why? Because the mosel has a road running down the side of it. - on both sides somethimes and you will see the stellplatz quite easy. The road is only a few yards from the river - thats the beauty of it. 
If you plant to go elsewhere though then its a must have. the fact that its in german wont matter too much as its quite easy to follow.

2013 - it doesnt need a whole year to plan does it mate :lol: 
The continent doesnt need much planning at all really only where to go next.

Good luck
Phill


----------



## ActiveCampers

Bordatlas is a thick A4ish book(s) with aires and campsites with MH stopover in Gernamy and rest of Europe. Great in DE but only OK elsewhere.

My GPS downloads have the Bordatlas data in (2012 version now available) - so you can easily see a location on GPS or Autoroute and then it tells you which page in the book. Saves a lot of hassle.

Available from a few places, Amazon amongst others, but also available from most big petrol statins in Germany for the cover price (19.90 euro last time I looked)

If you prefer books then best bet for DE. If you like a techie solution whilst I bought it and used it for 2 years, I'd now put my money in downloading and buying the campingcar info database instead (and using the GPS databases)


----------



## MrWez

drcotts said:


> 2013 - it doesnt need a whole year to plan does it mate :lol:
> The continent doesnt need much planning at all really only where to go next.
> 
> Good luck
> Phill


No, you're right but we've got this year's jolly-hols sorted but I've never been to Germany on holiday before, only with work so I don't know too much about the touristy stuff, I won't get around to doing any planning until much later in the year.

Just seeking enlightenment that's all!

MrWez


----------



## CliffyP

There is a very good I phone/Android App with Mapping and GPS for free also.


----------



## tulsehillboys

peejay said:


> There is another one from Promobil which is very good....
> 
> http://www.promobil-shop.de/buecher...tlas-deutschland-sonderedition-2012-2013.html
> 
> I have the older 2009 version which was split into two volumes, North and South, the latest is all in one volume.
> 
> Their POI's are crap but they do have 2 good iphone/ipod apps to support it.
> 
> Pete


What is the iphone app called?
I couldnt find it.
Cheers!


----------



## Spacerunner

tulsehillboys said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is another one from Promobil which is very good....
> 
> http://www.promobil-shop.de/buecher...tlas-deutschland-sonderedition-2012-2013.html
> 
> I have the older 2009 version which was split into two volumes, North and South, the latest is all in one volume.
> 
> Their POI's are crap but they do have 2 good iphone/ipod apps to support it.
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> What is the iphone app called?
> I couldnt find it.
> Cheers!
Click to expand...

The Android one is called...wait for it!.........Stellplatz Finder.


----------



## peejay

There are two iphone/ipod versions...

Mobil Life which is the free version but you need wifi/internet access.

Mobil Life + which is the premium version that works without wifi/internet, idea for ipods.

More >here<

Pete


----------



## Nethernut

I run Mobil life plus on my iPad, great bit of kit, very easy to use, has a "favourites" option so you can search and save. We won't bother with the Bordatlas again, just a decent German road atlas. 
Have just sent a pleasant Sunday afternoon researching Stellplatz in northern Germany. 
Will save loads and then probably go to entirely different ones once on the road, fun looking though!



peejay said:


> There are two iphone/ipod versions...
> 
> Mobil Life which is the free version but you need wifi/internet access.
> 
> Mobil Life + which is the premium version that works without wifi/internet, idea for ipods.
> 
> More >here<
> 
> Pete


----------



## barryd

peejay said:


> There are two iphone/ipod versions...
> 
> Mobil Life which is the free version but you need wifi/internet access.
> 
> Mobil Life + which is the premium version that works without wifi/internet, idea for ipods.
> 
> More >here<
> 
> Pete


Another great find, thanks Pete (Again!)

Just downloaded it, looks good. I have never bothered with the Bord Atlas as like Activecampers I just use the www.campingcar-infos.com site both online, offline and on the TomTom. It lists over 4500 sites in Germany but now we have another tool (and free as well).

cheers
Barry


----------



## tulsehillboys

this also looks interesting

http://www.bordatlas.de/mobil/

in german but has a view in english button at the bottom of page 
is pay for use and is a web page application so needs an internet connection.


----------

